
FDA approves 'Star Wars' bionic arm - lelf
http://edition.cnn.com/2014/05/12/tech/innovation/deka-bionic-arm-kamen/index.html
======
ColinWright
This one has some comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7726128](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7726128)
(businessweek.com)

Others:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7747085](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7747085)
(newscientist.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7741973](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7741973)
(iflscience.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7739908](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7739908)
(ieee.org)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7732875](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7732875)
(techcrunch.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7729068](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7729068)
(theverge.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7724114](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7724114)
(makezine.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7724164](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7724164)
(fda.gov)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7724861](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7724861)
(engadget.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7727600](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7727600)
(theverge.com)

